
Adobe Became a Successful $95B SaaS Company - rmason
https://producthabits.com/adobe-95-billion-saas-company/
======
rmason
What the article doesn't detail is that a lot of Adobe's best products came
through acquisitions. Specifically Photoshop, Flash, Dreamweaver and
ColdFusion although there were probably a few more.

I know the Photoshop story because it was built in Michigan (Ann Arbor) by two
brothers, Thomas and John Knoll. Where Adobe has really excelled is marketing.

